# طرح لابرز المشاكل التي تواجه صغار المصنعين



## mido_lordship (25 ديسمبر 2013)

عاوزين نستغل. ايوه نستغل وجود الاخوه الكبار في المنتدي زي اخونا عبد القادر واخونا محمد وغيرهم في ايجاد حللول للمشكلات التي تواجه صغار الصناع وطرق تفاديها 
وكل من يواجه مشكله خاصه المشكلات الشائعه يطرهحا هنا والفائده للجميع بإذن الله 
وممكن نبدا هنا بمشكله شائعه وهي تعكر الصابون السائل وتكون ترسبات خاصه في الشتاء وعدم استقرار المنتج مع التخزين


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت بتزنقنا يا ميدو هههههههههه 
موضوع العكارة ده ليه اكتر من سبب هنبتدى باشهرها استخدام ماء عسر في التصنيع stander الى انا شغال بيه TDS اقل من اويساوى 10 ppm بعض الناس بتضيف اديتا EDTA دا كويس وبيساعد بس لو تمت اضافة اديتا بكمية كبيرة برده بيحصل تعكر لو الاملاح الذائبه عالية جدا في الماء .
في سبب تانى ليه علاقة بالمواد الخام المستخدمة خصوصا الاكانو اميد زى متلا الكمبرلان لو المنتج في نسبة شوائب عاليه من الامونيا الحرة برده يحصل عكارة في المنتج .
لو كل ده تمام وشغلك ستاندر وحصل عكارة يبقى السبب في حاجة اسمها Cloud Point ودى عبارة عن درجة الحرارة الى عندها المواد الذائبة تبدى تنفصل من المحلول وتكون second phase يعنى يبقى المنتج عندك على شكل طبقتين وبداية الفصل او تكوين طور تانى منفصل بتبدى على شكل عكارة خفيفة بتزيد مع الوقت لحد ميحصل انفصال كامل ورغم ان التعريف ليه علاقة بالحرارة بس كمان تقدر تتوقع ان ممكن يكون اتكون عندك املاح غير ذائبة غالبا هتكون من الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم المهم في اختبار الثبات لاى منتج بيتم تعريض المنتج لدرجات حرارة مختلفه غالبا بتكون 40 و 50 و 5 و25 وبتتاخد عينات وبيتم تخزينها في درجة الحرارة دة وبنشوف المنتج بيحافظ على ثباته لمدة اديه غالبا المنتج الى بيعدى الاختبارات دى لمدة 3 شهور محافظ على ثباته بيتم اعتماده وينزل السوق بدون قلق .اه كمان موضوع بى اتش مهم جدا لان تفاعلات الترسيب كلها معتمدة على بى اتش المحلول دا الى في راسى دلوقتى عن موضوع العكارة لو اقتكرت حاجة تانية اكيد هكتبها . تحياتى


----------



## 83moris (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع
شكرا للاخ dulcemohamed


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

83moris قال:


> مجهود رائع
> شكرا للاخ dulcemohamed


لا شكر على واجب يا صديقى


----------



## mido_lordship (25 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب نكمل زنق بقه ههههههههههههه
1- بالنسبة للـــ EDTA هل تعتبر صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات بديل لها وايهما افضل خاصة لفارق السعر الكبير بين الاتنين وثانيا النسب المفضلة للاضافة وياريت بالمرة تذكرلنا الفرق بين ال chelating agents , الـ ​sequestering agent يعني تتكلم عن انواع الـ chelators المختلفة 
2- بالنسبة للمواد الخام وفعلا زي مانت ذكرت وحدث معي شخصيا مع (الكمبرلان) سبب لي مشكلة كبيرة بالعكارة هل في طريقة للاخوة اللي بيشتروا قطاعي انهم يختبروا جودة المنتجات (سلفونيك اسيد - تكسابون - كمبرلان - بيتانين وخلافة من المواد الاساسية) .
3- حدثنا اكتر عن الـ Cloud Point زدنا منها ذادك الله من العلم ......... الواحد جاب عنها مقالات قصيرة بس عاوزين حاجة زي تبسيطك لل HLB كده 

علي فكره انت اللي فتحت الفتحة دي يابطل ويمكن يكون ده مدخل الصحيحين اللي تنبأ بيه اخونا عبد القادر ............ العذر كل العذر بسبب فقر (المكتبة العربية) للمحتوي العربي من المادة العلمية الخاصة بالتصنيع (التطبيق العملي للعلوم) بيتهيألي اني ماكترتش صح ​:87:


----------



## mido_lordship (25 ديسمبر 2013)

علي فكرة انا عملت عندي فولدر سميته - formulation guide- dulcemohamed :12:​


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> علي فكرة انا عملت عندي فولدر سميته - formulation guide- dulcemohamed :12:​


هههههههههههههههه دا شرف لينا يا ريس بس انا خايف الورثة يطالبوك بحقوق الملكية الفكرية ههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> طيب نكمل زنق بقه ههههههههههههه
> 1- بالنسبة للـــ EDTA هل تعتبر صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات بديل لها وايهما افضل خاصة لفارق السعر الكبير بين الاتنين وثانيا النسب المفضلة للاضافة وياريت بالمرة تذكرلنا الفرق بين ال chelating agents , الـ ​sequestering agent يعني تتكلم عن انواع الـ chelators المختلفة
> 2- بالنسبة للمواد الخام وفعلا زي مانت ذكرت وحدث معي شخصيا مع (الكمبرلان) سبب لي مشكلة كبيرة بالعكارة هل في طريقة للاخوة اللي بيشتروا قطاعي انهم يختبروا جودة المنتجات (سلفونيك اسيد - تكسابون - كمبرلان - بيتانين وخلافة من المواد الاساسية) .
> 3- حدثنا اكتر عن الـ Cloud Point زدنا منها ذادك الله من العلم ......... الواحد جاب عنها مقالات قصيرة بس عاوزين حاجة زي تبسيطك لل HLB كده
> ...


ههههههههههههه زنقاتك كترت يا ريس والاستاذ عبدالقادر سايبنى ونايم في العسل 
بالنسبة ل رقم 1 و3 هرتبها في دماغى واكتبها بكره ان شاء الله بشكل بسيط 
بالنسبة لرقم 2 دى هنفتحلها موضوع لوحدها لانها كتير نعملها زى مانويل للاختبارات وانا اقدر اساعد فيها لانى اشتغلتها بنفسى قبل كده .
الى هقوله دلوقتى بشكل مختصر وبكره ابقى اتكلم اكتر صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات تقريبا معظم العالم منعه من الاستخدام في المنظفات وبما انك مهندس زراعى قد الدنيا عارف ان لما بينزل مع مياه الصرف بيخلى الحشائش تنمو بشكل اسرع فيبعملهم مشاكل في تنقية الماء بالاضافه ان الحشائش دى بتسهلك ماء اكتر . ولنا عودة


----------



## mido_lordship (25 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> ههههههههههههه زنقاتك كترت يا ريس والاستاذ عبدالقادر سايبنى ونايم في العسل
> بالنسبة ل رقم 1 و3 هرتبها في دماغى واكتبها بكره ان شاء الله بشكل بسيط
> بالنسبة لرقم 2 دى هنفتحلها موضوع لوحدها لانها كتير نعملها زى مانويل للاختبارات وانا اقدر اساعد فيها لانى اشتغلتها بنفسى قبل كده .
> الى هقوله دلوقتى بشكل مختصر وبكره ابقى اتكلم اكتر صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات تقريبا معظم العالم منعه من الاستخدام في المنظفات وبما انك مهندس زراعى قد الدنيا عارف ان لما بينزل مع مياه الصرف بيخلى الحشائش تنمو بشكل اسرع فيبعملهم مشاكل في تنقية الماء بالاضافه ان الحشائش دى بتسهلك ماء اكتر . ولنا عودة


اه عارف ....بس واحنا مالنا ومال معظم العالم احنا في مصر ياهندسة :4:
وبالنسبة لموضوع الورثة ربنا يبارك لينا فيك وبعدين انا عرفت انك زي حالاتي اعزب ولا تعوووووووووول صح ولا بيتهيالي :11:


----------



## dulcemohamed (26 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> اه عارف ....بس واحنا مالنا ومال معظم العالم احنا في مصر ياهندسة :4:
> وبالنسبة لموضوع الورثة ربنا يبارك لينا فيك وبعدين انا عرفت انك زي حالاتي اعزب ولا تعوووووووووول صح ولا بيتهيالي :11:


هههههههههههههههه للاسف صح يا ريس


----------



## dulcemohamed (26 ديسمبر 2013)

بالنسبة ل Chelating agent و Sequestrants 
مبدئيا هم الاتنين في الغالب بيعبرو عن نفس الشىء بيعبروا عن مركبات كيميائية فيها ذرات donner معطية للالكترونات غالبا بتكون ذرات نيتروجين واكسجين لو وسعنا المفهوم اكتر نقدر نقول ان اى ذرة تمتلك electron lone pair زوجان من الالكترونات الحرة تقدر تعمل روابط تناسقيه تدخل تحت نفس المفهوم .
انا هتكلم من وجهة نظر المنظفات البحته علشان نلم الموضوع وظيفة chelating او Sequstrants انها تحبس او تعزل ايونات المعادن الموجود في الماء بانها تقدملها روابط تناسقيه وتمنعها من انها تتفاعل او تكون املاح غير ذائبة . دى نقدر نعبر عنها باننا بنتخلص من عسر الماء او الاملاح الموجودة في الماء عن طريق استخدام Chelating او Sequestrants 
علشان توصل الفكرة اكتر ونفهم اهمية المواد دى خلونا نتكلم عن شىء مهم جدا في المنظفات اسمه Builders
اهمية المواد البناءة دى انها بتحسن من اداء خليط الماء \ المنظف عن طريق 
1- التخلص من عسر الماء يعنى بتخلص من ايونات المعادن الموجوده في الماء الى ممكن تتحد مع المنظف وتعمل حاجتين اولا تمنع المنظف من اداء عملة بالمفهوم البلدى تقتل الرغوة وتقلل النظافة المطلوبة ثانيا ممكن تتحد مع المنظف وتكون راسب في المنتج او عكارة .
2- بتعمل على انها منظم لدرجة حموضة الوسط Buffer يعنى بتحافظ على درجة الحموضة او القاعدية اللازمة للمنظف علشان يتفاعل مع الوسخ ويتخلص منها .
3- بتعمل على تفتيت الوسخ الى جزيئات صغيرة يسهل التعامل معها من قبل المنظف.
4- بعد عملية التفتيت بتحافظ على ان الوسخ يفضل معلق في المحلول وبالتالى مع الشطف او الغسيل يطلع الوسخ بسهولة.
5- بعض الانواع ممكن تعمل على انها مانع لاعادة تكون وتجمع الاوساخ مرة اخرى Antiredepostion .
اهم المركبات الى ممكن تحققلى النتائج دى 
1- صوديوم او بوتاسيوم تراى بولى فوسفات
2- تترا بوتاسيوم بيروفوسفات
3- تترا صوديوم بيرو فوسفات 
4- داى فوسفوريك اسيد 
5- هكسا ميتا فوسفيت 
6- اديتا 
في بقى مواد تانية ممكن تكون سمعت بيها او حد نصحك بيها بس انا لازم احذرك منها لانها صحيح بتعمل نفس فاعلية المواد السابقه بس في اختلاف مميت انها بتخلصك من ايونات المعادن بس على شكل راسب وعكارة ودا طبعا يقتل المنتج ويخرجه من السوق المواد دى كالتالى :
1- تراى صوديوم فوسفات
2- داى صوديوم فوسفات
3- مونو صوديوم فوسفات
4- صوديوم كاربونيت
5- صوديوم باى كاربونيت
6- صوديوم هكسا ميتا فوسفات
7- صوديوم سلفيت


----------



## mido_lordship (26 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بالنسبة ل Chelating agent و Sequestrants
> مبدئيا هم الاتنين في الغالب بيعبرو عن نفس الشىء بيعبروا عن مركبات كيميائية فيها ذرات donner معطية للالكترونات غالبا بتكون ذرات نيتروجين واكسجين لو وسعنا المفهوم اكتر نقدر نقول ان اى ذرة تمتلك electron lone pair زوجان من الالكترونات الحرة تقدر تعمل روابط تناسقيه تدخل تحت نفس المفهوم .
> انا هتكلم من وجهة نظر المنظفات البحته علشان نلم الموضوع وظيفة chelating او Sequstrants انها تحبس او تعزل ايونات المعادن الموجود في الماء بانها تقدملها روابط تناسقيه وتمنعها من انها تتفاعل او تكون املاح غير ذائبة . دى نقدر نعبر عنها باننا بنتخلص من عسر الماء او الاملاح الموجودة في الماء عن طريق استخدام Chelating او Sequestrants
> علشان توصل الفكرة اكتر ونفهم اهمية المواد دى خلونا نتكلم عن شىء مهم جدا في المنظفات اسمه Builders
> ...



:12:
يعني كدا الصودا اش بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
طيب ماذا عن Sodium Citrate تتصنف تبع المرشحة ولا المغضوب عليهم لانها شائعة جدا


----------



## dulcemohamed (26 ديسمبر 2013)

صوديوم سترات بيتم استخدامها اكتر مع ستريك اسيد ك PH Buffer علشان كده دايما بيتم اضافتهم بعد معادلة بى اتش بنفس النسبة .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

والله يا محمد باشا لسه داخل من يومين ولا نايم ولا عسل ما صدقوا الايد اتحركت والدنيا قامت عقبالك بنشطب فى مصنع الورق سامحنى لكن انا دلوقت بطلت اسمع موسيقى او اقرا شعر قبل النوم بقيت افتح الملتقى واقرا كلامك بيعملى دماغ عاااااااااااااليه وانام
والله ما هى مجامله ربنا يحميك


----------



## mido_lordship (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> والله يا محمد باشا لسه داخل من يومين ولا نايم ولا عسل ما صدقوا الايد اتحركت والدنيا قامت عقبالك بنشطب فى مصنع الورق سامحنى لكن انا دلوقت بطلت اسمع موسيقى او اقرا شعر قبل النوم بقيت افتح الملتقى واقرا كلامك بيعملى دماغ عاااااااااااااليه وانام
> والله ما هى مجامله ربنا يحميك


منووووووووووووور :77:


----------



## dulcemohamed (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> والله يا محمد باشا لسه داخل من يومين ولا نايم ولا عسل ما صدقوا الايد اتحركت والدنيا قامت عقبالك بنشطب فى مصنع الورق سامحنى لكن انا دلوقت بطلت اسمع موسيقى او اقرا شعر قبل النوم بقيت افتح الملتقى واقرا كلامك بيعملى دماغ عاااااااااااااليه وانام
> والله ما هى مجامله ربنا يحميك


بالتوفيق يا استاذنا ومتنساش تعزمنا اقص معاك الشريط ان شاء الله كلامك وسام على صدرى استاذى العزيز شكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيكم يلا عايزين نعمل شغلنا بقى موضوع الورق ده شغل من غير نفس خلونا نشتغل كيمياء بجد يا جماعة بس ربنا يهدى الناس ويسترها على البلد دى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

خلوا بالكم لو مارديتش عليكم يا باشوات يبقى نمت منكم هههههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (26 ديسمبر 2013)

احنا معاك يا استاذنا اوعى تنام اعملك قهوة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

كده كويس نجيب شلته عشان ترتاح كده مرتاح ههههههههههه ذكريات


----------



## dulcemohamed (26 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> كده كويس نجيب شلته عشان ترتاح كده مرتاح ههههههههههه ذكريات


ههههههههههههههههه مرتاح يا استاذ طبعا


----------



## dulcemohamed (27 ديسمبر 2013)

من اسباب العكارة في المنتج الشوائب الموجوده في المواد الخام المستخدمه في التصنيع اشهرها واهمها هو free Diethanol amine DEA داى ايثانول امين الحر ودا بيوجد على شكل شوائب في الكمبرلان ويوجد ايضا على شكل شوائب في تراى ايثانول امين على حسب grade .
يتم تصنيع الكمبرلان من ميثل استر فاتى اسيد وفى الحالة دى بيكون داى ايثانول امين الحر موجود بنسبة 5% ومن فرى فاتى اسيد وفى الحالة دى ممكن توصل النسبة ل 15% .
تراى ايثانول التجارى بيكون في دا ايثانول امين حر بنسبة تصل ل 15% او 10% وفى تراى ايثانول امين 99% بيكون موجود بنسب0.5%.
داى ايثانول امين الحر بيتفاعل مع الماء في المحلول بالشكل التالى 
DEA + H2O = DEAH + OH 
من التقاعل ده نفهم ان تاثير داى ايثانول امين الحر مرتبط ب بى اتش المحلول 
الاخوة الكيميائين يقدروا يستنجوا العلاقة باستخدام ثابت الاتزان
الاخوة غير المختصين نقدر نقولهم ان العلاقة بتكون طردية بين بى اتش وتاثير داى ايثانول امين الحر بمعنى كل ما نرفع البى اتش نرفع نسبة تاثير داى ايثانول الحر بمعنى اخر كل ما تزيد قاعدية الوسط يزيد تاثير داى ايثانول امين ونفس الشى كل ما ينخفض البى اتش او تزيد الحموضه يقل تاثير داى ايثانول امين .
التاثير التانى والهم هو نسبة الاضافة للمواد الخام بمعنى مثلا لو هتضيف 1% كمبرلان دا معناه المحتوى على 5% شوائب من داى ايثانول امين دا معناه انك تضرب 1% في 5% هتساوى 0.05 % دى هتبقى نسبة فرى داى ايثانول امين في المحلول .
بما ان تاثير داى ايثانول امين معتمد على بى اتش يبقى لازم ناخده في الاعتبار ونضيفه للمعادلة علشان نحصل على التاثير الكامل 
لعدم التعقيد انا هكتب النسبة المئوية لتواجد داى ايثانول امين الحر لقيم بى اتش المحددة والاكثر استخداما 
لو بى اتش المحلول عند ك 5 هتبقى النسبة المئوية للفرى داى ايثانول امين 0.013%
لو بى اتش المحلول 5.5 هتبقى النسبة المئوية للفرى داى ايثانول امين 0.04%
لو بى اتش المحلول 7 هتبقى النسبة المئوية للفرى داى ايثانول امين 1.2%
لو بى اتش المحلول 8 هتبقى النسبة المئويه للفرى داى ايثانول امين 11.2%
لو بى اتش المحلول 9 هتبقى النسبة المئوية للفرى داى ايثانول امين 55.7%
كده لو افترضنا اننا هنضيف للتركيبة 1% كمبرلان بنسبة شوائب داى ايثانول امين حر 5% وبى اتش المحلول فرضا 5.5 يبقى النسبة المئوية لل داى ايثانول امين الحر في التركيبة 1% في 5% في 0.04% تساوى 0.02% 
يعنى كل المطلوب تروح ل داتا شيت بتاع المادة الخام وتشوب نسبة الفرى داى ايثانول امين كم وتشوف نسبى اضافته في التركيبه كم وتشوف بى اتش كم والقيمة المقابله ليه كم وتضربهم في بعض وكده يبقى عندك رؤية لحجم العكارة الى ممكن تكون في منتجك وبما انك تقدر تلعب في النسب تقدر تصمم المنتج بانك تقلل بقدر الامكان من احتمال وجود عكارة . تحياتى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

يا عينى:75:


----------



## dulcemohamed (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا عينى:75:


هههههههههههههههه اى خدمة ياريس


----------



## mido_lordship (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا عينى:75:


عينك ايه بس ياحج عبد القادر والله العظيم انا انبهرت ايه رايك بقه .............. :8:


----------



## mido_lordship (27 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> من اسباب العكارة في المنتج الشوائب الموجوده في المواد الخام المستخدمه في التصنيع اشهرها واهمها هو free Diethanol amine DEA داى ايثانول امين الحر ودا بيوجد على شكل شوائب في الكمبرلان ويوجد ايضا على شكل شوائب في تراى ايثانول امين على حسب grade .
> يتم تصنيع الكمبرلان من ميثل استر فاتى اسيد وفى الحالة دى بيكون داى ايثانول امين الحر موجود بنسبة 5% ومن فرى فاتى اسيد وفى الحالة دى ممكن توصل النسبة ل 15% .
> تراى ايثانول التجارى بيكون في دا ايثانول امين حر بنسبة تصل ل 15% او 10% وفى تراى ايثانول امين 99% بيكون موجود بنسب0.5%.
> داى ايثانول امين الحر بيتفاعل مع الماء في المحلول بالشكل التالى
> ...



يبقي فكرتي في استغلالك كانت صح بقه هههههههه:2:


----------



## dulcemohamed (27 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه على راسى يا كبير


----------



## mido_lordship (27 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب ياحبيبنا علي ارض الواقع انا دلوقت هاعمل فورملا لمنظف عالي القلوية وفيه نسبة كمبرلان عالية يبقي ناتج العكارة عندي هايبقي كبير الحل هنا بقي وده اساس الموضوع علي ارض الواقع 
وياريت النسب للpH العالية حتي ال 12
- هل استعيض ببديل عن المواد اللي بتنتج فري داى ايثانول امين واقلل نسبتها وادخل معها مادة تاني تؤدي نفس الغرض
- هل هناك وسيط يدخل بالتركيبة يقلل من تاثير الـ ​فري داى ايثانول امين المتحرر (يمسكه بالبلدي) انا في دماغي حاجة بس مستني الرد اللي في الصحيحين هههه ​:71: اشوف استنتاجي صح ولا لاااااا ​


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بص ياريس لو التركيبه هيكون فيها سلفونيك اسيد مش هيبقى فيه مشكله لان داى ايثانول امين الحر هيعادلك جزءمن السلفونيك وفى الحاله دى هيتحول من كونه مشكله لانه يكون ميزة benifit يعنى في الحالة دى تعادل السلفونيك بعد اضافة الكمبرلان مش قبل اضافته دى نقطه حاسمه.
في حالة لو مفيش سلفونيك في التركيبة يبقى الافضل تستخدم كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد بديل عن كوكونت داى ايثانول اميد .


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بص ياريس لو التركيبه هيكون فيها سلفونيك اسيد مش هيبقى فيه مشكله لان داى ايثانول امين الحر هيعادلك جزءمن السلفونيك وفى الحاله دى هيتحول من كونه مشكله لانه يكون ميزة benifit يعنى في الحالة دى تعادل السلفونيك بعد اضافة الكمبرلان مش قبل اضافته دى نقطه حاسمه.
> في حالة لو مفيش سلفونيك في التركيبة يبقى الافضل تستخدم كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد بديل عن كوكونت داى ايثانول اميد .


تسلم ياكبير ............ :77:

طب بالنسبة لاستخدام hydrotropes واتس اباوت ؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه هيدروتروب تومورو ان شاء الله .
انت مقلتليش استنتاجك كان ايه يا ريس؟


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه هيدروتروب تومورو ان شاء الله .
> انت مقلتليش استنتاجك كان ايه يا ريس؟


هيدروتروب ​


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> هيدروتروب ​


؟؟؟


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> ؟؟؟



استخدام الهيدروتروب لربط الفري داي ايثلنول امين الحر


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب الهيدروتروب اصلا بتكون على شكل املاح يعنى مش هتتفاعل مع فرى داى ايثانول امين


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> طيب الهيدروتروب اصلا بتكون على شكل املاح يعنى مش هتتفاعل مع فرى داى ايثانول امين


يبقي استنتاجي غلط ...............
انا استنتجتها من هنا 
Hydrotropes are similar to surfactants in that they have two domains: a polar (hydrophilic) domain and a non-polar (hydrophobic) domain. Despite these similarities they are typically smaller and less linear than surfactant molecules. They interrupt the formation of surfactant micelles in the bottle that can lead to high viscosity gel structures and insoluble phases
In this way, inclusion of hydrotropes in liquid detergent formulations help maintain a uniform composition throughout the liquid detergent and also maintain the pouring properties required for ease of use.


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بكرة هبقى اكتب شوية عن الهيدروتروب


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بكرة هبقى اكتب شوية عن الهيدروتروب



تومورو إذ نيفير داي ...... جود نايت فريند
:9:


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بكرة هبقى اكتب شوية عن الهيدروتروب


فين ياهندزة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ما تصبر على رزقك يا ميدو


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ما تصبر على رزقك يا ميدو


اصلي نعسان اوي اتنفخت ف السبتية النهاردة وعاوز استمتع قبل مانام زي حالاتك اصله بقه ادمان :7:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

انت ياباشمهندس عايز بويات ولا منظفات تعبت قلوبنا هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ماقابلتنيش فى السبتيه يعنى هههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انت ياباشمهندس عايز بويات ولا منظفات تعبت قلوبنا هههههههههههههه


البويات هي الاهدف الاساسي ياهندسة بس عشان اقدر اصبر من غير ما افلس انا ليا سكة ف المنظفات بس كده 
وبعدين مش يمكن ابقي ملتي برودكت مانت قولت ياكبير ستيبن بتاجر حتي في الاكل ولا ايه
وهمتك معانا زي ماتعودنا ياكبير :7:


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ماقابلتنيش فى السبتيه يعنى هههههههههههه


لو كنت اعرف ياباشا مكنتش فوت الفرصة بس هنقول ايه (لَّوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ​)
وبعدين انا عارفك مشغول في مصنع الورق اليومين دول ربنا معاك ياكبير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

مانا كنت هناك علشان كده وبعدين الاية دى علشان الجن بس انت فاكر نفسك عفريت ولا ايه؟ ههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ابقى طمنى عليك اسيبك بقى انا خلاص نمت والجرعة بتاعة النهاردة راحت علينا هههههههههه محمد هايعمل زى تجار الصنف الاول ببلاش وبعد ما تدمن تجيب معاك اسورة الحاجة هههههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ابقى طمنى عليك اسيبك بقى انا خلاص نمت والجرعة بتاعة النهاردة راحت علينا هههههههههه محمد هايعمل زى تجار الصنف الاول ببلاش وبعد ما تدمن تجيب معاك اسورة الحاجة هههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههه معلش يا استاذنا الشرطة في كل مكان هههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ما تصبر على رزقك يا ميدو


اتقل تاخد حاجة نضيفه يا عم ميدو


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*Hydrotropes*

هيدروتروب عبارة عن مركبات كيميائية الهدف منها زيادة ذوبانية بعض المواد العضوية في الماء Sparingly soluble organic molecules .
كالعادة الكلام هيكون من وجهة نظر المنظفات علشان الرغى يبقى سهل ومش ممل.
المواد المنظفه الغير الايونيه Non Ionic surfactants في الغالب بيكون عندها مشاكل في الذوبان الماء او انها تفضل معلقه في المحلول دون انفصال ودا بيحصل في حالة اننا استخدمنا نسبة كبيرة من builders المواد البناءه او ان بى اتش التركيبة عالى جدا . في هذه الحالة بيتم استخدام هيدروتروب علشان تمنع المنظف الغير ايونى من الانفصال عن المحلول.
يبقى الاستنتاج الاول ان لو حصل انفصال في التركيبة وكان في مكونات التركيبة منظف غير ايونى او ان بى اتش التركيبة عالى يبقى احتمال من ضمن الاحتمالات ان السبب عدم استخدام هيدروتروب ويبقى الحل في اضافة هيدروتروب للتركيبة.
اشهر الهيدروتروب المستخدمه في تركيبات المنظفات صوديوم زيلين سلفونيت SXS و صوديوم كيومين سلفونيت SCS .
في نوع مزدوج من الهيدروتروب دا بيكون عبارة عن فوسفات استر C3PO2 & t-C4PO ودا بيكون عبارة عن منظف Surfactant و هيدروتروب في نفس الوقت والنوع ده من الهيدتروب بيجى على شكل اسيد حمض فلازم يتم معادلتها قبل الاستخدام .
الهيدروتروب العادى SXS و SCS مبتضفش اى قوة للنظافة هى بس بتعمل كمساعد للذوبان وكمثبت للمنظف الغير ايونى ومنع انفصاله عن المحلول.
فوسفات استر بتضيف قوة للنظافة بالاضافة لعملها كهيدروتروب .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

اهو كده


----------



## mido_lordship (29 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هيدروتروب عبارة عن مركبات كيميائية الهدف منها زيادة ذوبانية بعض المواد العضوية في الماء Sparingly soluble organic molecules .
> كالعادة الكلام هيكون من وجهة نظر المنظفات علشان الرغى يبقى سهل ومش ممل.
> المواد المنظفه الغير الايونيه Non Ionic surfactants في الغالب بيكون عندها مشاكل في الذوبان الماء او انها تفضل معلقه في المحلول دون انفصال ودا بيحصل في حالة اننا استخدمنا نسبة كبيرة من builders المواد البناءه او ان بى اتش التركيبة عالى جدا . في هذه الحالة بيتم استخدام هيدروتروب علشان تمنع المنظف الغير ايونى من الانفصال عن المحلول.
> يبقى الاستنتاج الاول ان لو حصل انفصال في التركيبة وكان في مكونات التركيبة منظف غير ايونى او ان بى اتش التركيبة عالى يبقى احتمال من ضمن الاحتمالات ان السبب عدم استخدام هيدروتروب ويبقى الحل في اضافة هيدروتروب للتركيبة.
> ...



الكلام الكبيرده اتقال بعدانا مانمت باين ع عالموم اهوعمل اصطباحه حلوه للواحد بدل الكابوتشينو. اصطباحه علميه


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> الكلام الكبيرده اتقال بعدانا مانمت باين ع عالموم اهوعمل اصطباحه حلوه للواحد بدل الكابوتشينو. اصطباحه علميه


ياريس احنا في الخدمة سواء اصطباحة او مزاج بس انت تؤمر صباح الفل ميدو بيه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

معالى الباشوات صبحكم الله بالخير


----------



## mido_lordship (29 ديسمبر 2013)

طب ياكبير طبعا انت اتعودت علي غلاستي يبقي نخش علي طول
طب دلوقتي نسب الاضافه هاتعتمد علي نسب المنظفات الايونيه ف التركيبه وهل انواع المنظفات الغير ايونيه يفرق عن بعضهم البعض في تحديد نسبه الهيدروتروب. ودرجه الحموضه وعلاقتها بالنسبه. وهل نوعيه المنتج النهائي بتفرق لاني لاحظت استخدام نسب هيدرتروب عاليه اكتر من 5% ف بعض التركيبات


----------



## 83moris (29 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع 
وانا متابع برضو من بعيد لبعيد
شكرااا


----------



## mido_lordship (29 ديسمبر 2013)

83moris قال:


> موضوع رائع
> وانا متابع برضو من بعيد لبعيد
> شكرااا


لا بلاش البعد. البعد جفا اللي عنده مشكله بتواجهه يطرحها 
علي فكره ياجماعه انا مش عمال احط في مشاكل كلها بتقابلني او مش ليها حل معايا ولكن زي مانتو شايفين 
النقاش,بيفتح حاجات تفيد الكل اللي سال واللي هايطلع ع الموضوع
وربنا يجازي اخونا محمد كل الخير وكل من سيشارك ف الموضوع


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> طب ياكبير طبعا انت اتعودت علي غلاستي يبقي نخش علي طول
> طب دلوقتي نسب الاضافه هاتعتمد علي نسب المنظفات الايونيه ف التركيبه وهل انواع المنظفات الغير ايونيه يفرق عن بعضهم البعض في تحديد نسبه الهيدروتروب. ودرجه الحموضه وعلاقتها بالنسبه. وهل نوعيه المنتج النهائي بتفرق لاني لاحظت استخدام نسب هيدرتروب عاليه اكتر من 5% ف بعض التركيبات


هنخدها من الاخر نوعية المنتج هى المحدد لاختيار المنظفات الغير ايونية ونسبتها في التركيبة وكمان هى بتحدد بى اتش المنتج النهائى.
نسبة اضافة الهيدروتروب ليها علاقة بنسبة الاضافة للمركبات الغير ايونية وكمان ليها علاقة بنوع المنظف الغير ايونى ونوع المنظف هنا هيكون المحدد ليه عدد المول من الايثلين اوكسيد في جزىء المنظف الغير ايونى وبكده هتلاقى العلاقة عكسية لو زادت عدد المول من الايثلين اوكسيد هتقل نسبة اضافة الهيدروتروب ولو قلت عدد المول الايثلين اوكسيد معناها ان ذوبانه في الماء هيقل وتعلقه في المحلول هيقل بالتالى النسبة هتزيد من الهيدروتروب علشان تدوبة وعلشان تحافظ عليه ثابت معلق في المحلول مش بيفصل.


----------



## mido_lordship (30 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هنخدها من الاخر نوعية المنتج هى المحدد لاختيار المنظفات الغير ايونية ونسبتها في التركيبة وكمان هى بتحدد بى اتش المنتج النهائى.
> نسبة اضافة الهيدروتروب ليها علاقة بنسبة الاضافة للمركبات الغير ايونية وكمان ليها علاقة بنوع المنظف الغير ايونى ونوع المنظف هنا هيكون المحدد ليه عدد المول من الايثلين اوكسيد في جزىء المنظف الغير ايونى وبكده هتلاقى العلاقة عكسية لو زادت عدد المول من الايثلين اوكسيد هتقل نسبة اضافة الهيدروتروب ولو قلت عدد المول الايثلين اوكسيد معناها ان ذوبانه في الماء هيقل وتعلقه في المحلول هيقل بالتالى النسبة هتزيد من الهيدروتروب علشان تدوبة وعلشان تحافظ عليه ثابت معلق في المحلول مش بيفصل.



حمد الله ع السلامة كنت مستجم كم ساعة ولا ايه :7:
طيب في مثال لو نسبة Alcohol ethoxylates 7.25 ُEO 3.3% مع pH 11.1 يبقي نسبة جيدة من ال sxs مثلا 0.7 % 
طيب في مثال لو نسبة Alcohol ethoxylates 7.25 ُEO 3.3% مع pH 12.1 يبقي نسبة جيدة من ال sxs كم ؟؟ 

مثال اخر لو نسبة Alcohol ethoxylates 7.25 ُEO 6.6% مع pH 11.1 يبقي نسبة جيدة من ال sxs كم ؟؟؟

:81:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الاول يا ميدو هاتجيب sxs منين؟ طب جربت sts ? قلبى عليك يا ولدى


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> حمد الله ع السلامة كنت مستجم كم ساعة ولا ايه :7:
> طيب في مثال لو نسبة Alcohol ethoxylates 7.25 ُEO 3.3% مع pH 11.1 يبقي نسبة جيدة من ال sxs مثلا 0.7 %
> طيب في مثال لو نسبة Alcohol ethoxylates 7.25 ُEO 3.3% مع pH 12.1 يبقي نسبة جيدة من ال sxs كم ؟؟
> 
> ...


بص يا ريس في المثال الاول تقدر تضيف 1.5 % هيدروتروب مع 0.5 % بروبلين جليكول 
المثال التانى برده هتضيف 1.5 % هيدروتروب مع 1% بروبلين جليكول
المثال التالت تضيف 3% هيدروتروب مع 1.5 % بروبلين جيلكول
لو الترطيبه هتكون على شكل جل او بمعنى اوضح لو هتستخدم بوليمر لتكوين اللزوجة يبقى مش لازم تضيف هيدروتروب او مذيب لان شبكة الجل مع الماء نفسها هتعمل عمل الهيدروتروب وهتحافظ على بقاء المنظف الغير ايونى معلق في الماء
انا مش بستجم انا عندى حالة ارف عام مصحوبة بعاصفه ثلجية . تحياتى


----------



## mido_lordship (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاول يا ميدو هاتجيب sxs منين؟ طب جربت sts ? قلبى عليك يا ولدى



خلاص ياباشا ماحنا هانشتغل بـ sts فعلا مش يمشي ولا ايه :57: انا كنت لاقيه هو فعلا بس قولت الف لفه حلوة علي sxs بس شكلك وفرت عليا الدوخة بقي وقلبك كبير طول عمره ياريس :7:


----------



## mido_lordship (30 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بص يا ريس في المثال الاول تقدر تضيف 1.5 % هيدروتروب مع 0.5 % بروبلين جليكول
> المثال التانى برده هتضيف 1.5 % هيدروتروب مع 1% بروبلين جليكول
> المثال التالت تضيف 3% هيدروتروب مع 1.5 % بروبلين جيلكول
> لو الترطيبه هتكون على شكل جل او بمعنى اوضح لو هتستخدم بوليمر لتكوين اللزوجة يبقى مش لازم تضيف هيدروتروب او مذيب لان شبكة الجل مع الماء نفسها هتعمل عمل الهيدروتروب وهتحافظ على بقاء المنظف الغير ايونى معلق في الماء
> انا مش بستجم انا عندى حالة ارف عام مصحوبة بعاصفه ثلجية . تحياتى


ياغالي سلامتك من الارف 
والعاصفة التلجية انت روحت روسيا ولا ايه انت مش ف البادية


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> ياغالي سلامتك من الارف
> والعاصفة التلجية انت روحت روسيا ولا ايه انت مش ف البادية


ههههههههههههههه انا في البرارى على اطراف المستنقعات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

اهم حاجه المساج فى الثلج ده الرجلين بتتجمد يا محمد هههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> اهم حاجه المساج فى الثلج ده الرجلين بتتجمد يا محمد هههههههه


متقلقش يا استاذنا هعمل مستحلب تلج في زيت مساج


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

طب ماتنساش تبعت لنا تركيبة زيت المساج يمكن ينفع هنا


----------



## 83moris (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ياجماعة واحدة واحدة علينا 
اية ال alco.ethoxylates
موجود فين في مكونات الصابون


----------



## 83moris (30 ديسمبر 2013)

من المشاكل اللي بتقابني 
حدوث عكارة او تغبيش عند اضافة مثخن مع ملح السلفات-لا اعرف تركيب المتخن هو حاجة سايلة وبتدي عرق للصابون


----------



## 83moris (30 ديسمبر 2013)

كمان عملت شامبو وفية شكوي منة 1-انو بيخشن الشعر
التركيبة:
10% تكسابون
3 كمبرلان
وجلسرين وملح اللزوجة جيدة 
وفي مرة ضفت زيت زيتون 3% اللزوجة راحت وبقي زي المية


----------



## 83moris (30 ديسمبر 2013)

وشكرا يا جماعة علي وقتكم


----------



## mido_lordship (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هي الرجالة نامت بعد مساج التلج ولا ايه :70:


----------



## dulcemohamed (31 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> هي الرجالة نامت بعد مساج التلج ولا ايه :70:


هههههههههههه لا لسه صاحيين
جاوب موريس على سؤاله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 يناير 2014)

كيفك يا باشا


----------



## mido_lordship (2 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههه لا لسه صاحيين
> جاوب موريس على سؤاله


طيب ياباشا هنجاوب من باب (مقولة الشيخ الحويني : افضل لك ان تتحدث وتخطئ في وجود معلمك عن ان تخطئ وهو غير موجود ليصحح لك ) :7:



83moris قال:


> ياجماعة واحدة واحدة علينا
> اية ال alco.ethoxylates
> موجود فين في مكونات الصابون


بص يا استاذ موريس في الحديث عن الـ alco.ethoxylates ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الحديث عن الصابون السائل للاواني ولكن الحديث عن المنظفات بمفهوم اوسع فهناك منظفات الاسطح ومنظفات الملابس ومزيلات الدهون والخ (انا سخصيا لا ادخلها في صابون الاواني ) .... اما عن الـ alco.ethoxylates فهي nonionic surfactant وهي مجموعة كبيرة تتميز عن بعضها البعض بامور اهمها المول EO ورقم HLB الخاص بها وتتعدد وظائفها واستخدامتها Applications 
emulsifier و/أو Wetting agent و/أو Detergent و/أو Solubilizer 
=============================================



83moris قال:


> من المشاكل اللي بتقابني
> حدوث عكارة او تغبيش عند اضافة مثخن مع ملح السلفات-لا اعرف تركيب المتخن هو حاجة سايلة وبتدي عرق للصابون


برجاء معرفة توع المتخن المقصود اسأل مورد الخامات الخاص بك (انا تقريبا لا اعمل بمادة خام لا اسال عن اسمها العلمي)
==============================================


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 يناير 2014)

يا حاج ميدو انا فى ميت رهينه منذ اليوم ياريت تكلمنى


----------



## mido_lordship (2 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا حاج ميدو انا فى ميت رهينه منذ اليوم ياريت تكلمنى


الله عليك ياكبيررررررررررر اوك هاخلص مع الكهربائي واتشرف بمكالمتك ياريس


----------



## dulcemohamed (2 يناير 2014)

اخباركم ايها السادة الافاضل؟


----------



## 83moris (2 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ا احمد
وياريت لو عند حضرتك اجابة علي السؤال الخاص بالشامبو يبقي كتر خيرك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 يناير 2014)

انت هاتخلص مع الكهربائى ولا هاتتكهرب انا قعدت يومين ورجعت يا هندسه


----------



## mido_lordship (10 يناير 2014)

Light-duty liquids 
HEAVY-DUTY LIQUID
واتس ذا ديفرينس ؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (11 يناير 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> Light-duty liquids
> HEAVY-DUTY LIQUID
> واتس ذا ديفرينس ؟


هههههههههههه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ذا ديفرنس اذ لايت اند هيفى


----------



## mido_lordship (11 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ذا ديفرنس اذ لايت اند هيفى


ههههههههههههه تصدق قفلتني ياعني مش لاقي حاجة اقولها (الله يمسيك بالخير يابشمهندس عبد القادر هو اللي بيعملها حلو)
اكيد مش ده السؤال يعني ............ الخصاااااااااااااائص (هل builder من عدمه )؟
وبلاش السيستم ده ف الاجابة تاني :83: كل عيش ياعم الحاج


----------



## dulcemohamed (11 يناير 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> ههههههههههههه تصدق قفلتني ياعني مش لاقي حاجة اقولها (الله يمسيك بالخير يابشمهندس عبد القادر هو اللي بيعملها حلو)
> اكيد مش ده السؤال يعني ............ الخصاااااااااااااائص (هل builder من عدمه )؟
> وبلاش السيستم ده ف الاجابة تاني :83: كل عيش ياعم الحاج


هههههههههههههه انت زعلت يا ميدو ههههههههههههه طبعا الاستاذ عبدالقادر معلم واستاذنا 
في هيفى ديوتى طبعا نسبة البيلدرز بتكون عاليه وممكن تبقى اكتر من واحد والافضل تستخدم فوسفات استر مع املاح الفوسفات كبيلدرز لان التركيبه بتكون مكونة اساسا من ايثوكسليتد الكحول ومذيبات عضوية وتقدر تستخدم دىليمونين Dlemonene بنسبة 50% مع الماء او تستخدم كيروسين منزوع الرائحه . اى خدمة يا عم ميدو


----------



## mido_lordship (11 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههههه انت زعلت يا ميدو ههههههههههههه طبعا الاستاذ عبدالقادر معلم واستاذنا
> في هيفى ديوتى طبعا نسبة البيلدرز بتكون عاليه وممكن تبقى اكتر من واحد والافضل تستخدم فوسفات استر مع املاح الفوسفات كبيلدرز لان التركيبه بتكون مكونة اساسا من ايثوكسليتد الكحول ومذيبات عضوية وتقدر تستخدم دىليمونين Dlemonene بنسبة 50% مع الماء او تستخدم كيروسين منزوع الرائحه . اى خدمة يا عم ميدو



ياكبير ازعل ايه بس وانا اقدر. هههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يناير 2014)

انا مجبتش سيرة حد يا جماعة بتجيبوا فى سيرتى ليه؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 يناير 2014)

فى الليلة الظلماء يفتقد القمر يا أستاذ


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يناير 2014)

وكمان شاعر بسم الله ماشاء الله طب حوش الكلمتين دول ينفعوك فى اى حوار صعب شويتين هههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (12 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> وكمان شاعر بسم الله ماشاء الله طب حوش الكلمتين دول ينفعوك فى اى حوار صعب شويتين هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه لا متخفش عندى منهم كتير بحوشهم


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (20 يناير 2014)

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام المساعدة للضرورة​واجهت مشكلة بالصابون السائل للجلي والتركيبة التي استخدمتها هي
12% سلفونيك
1.65 صودا قشور
1% cmc
صبغة 
عطر
قمت باذابة السلفونيك تم اضفت الصودا بعد اذابتها وتبريدها وقمت بمعادلة ph واذبت cmc لوحده واعطاني لزوجة عالية ولكن بعد اضافته لما سبق لم يتجانس مع الخليط وفقد الزوجة وكون طبقة منفصلة اعلى الخليط

وجربت طريقة اخرى مكونة من
7% سلفونيك
5& تكسابون
2% ملح
صبغة
عطر
ولكن لم يكن الون شفاف وبعد حوالي اسبوع او اقل اصبح الون عكر اسفل الخليط وبدا يصفو اعلى الخليط

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام المساعدة للضروره 
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------

